# 26 x 1.75 BF Goodrich Silvertown tires for Schwinn S-7 rims



## Rivnut (Oct 15, 2019)

I posted these in the For Sale section.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b-f-goodrich-26-x-1-75-for-schwinn-s-7.160212/


----------

